# 2x4 polaris magnum 425



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

A older man I work with has one he wants to sell. H says the carb needs rebuilding but that's all that's wrong with it. What do you guys think its worth? And how good are these?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

1500 or less .... can you give a year? most likely its chain driven (and belt of course, so no driveshafts) ...you just have to keep a check on the chain slack and keep it lubed.... i have a 97 4x4 magnum 425 and its still running strong, great wheeler!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Not sure year but he said it had a chain. I can get it cheap. I thought about buying it and selling it.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

resale aint high on a 2x4 of that model ...unless you buy it for under the table cheap ....


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I can get it very cheap.

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

What would you say resale is?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Somewhere around 800 to 1000 maybe a lil more depending how good of shape it is in


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Well I can double my money of I buy it.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

My buddy had a polaris 425 2wd he tried to sell for 1350 and had several offers but he decided not to sell it


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

That's great prices.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

you can sell for a great price around $1000 or so but its just if you can get it cheap to make the sell worth it ...i say if you can get it for 500 or less you are in the green!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

He's asking 400. But he's been trying to sell it for a year now.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

if you think you can get it running good 
jump on it


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'm sure I can. And it probably won't cost no more than a couple of hundred


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

carb rebuild kit is cheap, freshen up the oil and give it a good maintaince check and you should still be under $100 ....i'd say jump on it ....


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'm really considering it.


----------

